# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Mods: Radiator 1-2, à manier avec précaution...

## ShinSH

Sinon il surchauffe. La seconde partie du premier chapitre du mod Radiator est désormais disponible. Sans le moindre combat, ce mod composé de plusieurs puzzles vous laissera une impression bizarre.
 Dans le premier épisode, vous deviez retrouver le nord en suivant les constellations indiquées par votre guide. Vous gardez la tête levée au ciel, à suivre les instructions sonores et visuelles, pour retrouver l'étoile polaire. Pas de monstres à abattre, juste une direction à retrouver pour s'enfoncer dans une forêt sombre...
 Aujourd'hui, vous êtes un homme en consultation matrimoniale avec l'homme de votre vie. La discussion s'engage entre le thérapeute et votre moitié, pendant que vous sombrez dans une sorte de rêve, où vous vous trouvez dans une petite pièce... de laquelle vous entendez toujours le début de la conversation précédente qui se répète à l'infini. La pièce s'ouvre, et vous devez placer une caisse à l'emplacement indiqué par l'écran du bas. Détruisez une des caisses de la salle, et vous atterrirez dans un environnement étrange... Où seul votre homme sera reconnaissable. Je n'en dis pas plus, mais sachez que je fus très heureux d'être sauvé de cette atmosphère irréelle par le plantage de mon PC, particulièrement instable ces jours-ci.
 Vous avez aimé The Path? Tentez l'expérience Radiator (l'épisode 1 est inclus dans le téléchargement de la dernière version). Et prévoyez une camisole de force pour la sécurité de vos amis. Ou un PC qui ne reste pas allumé plus d'une heure.

Voir la news (7 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## NykO18

Essayé, approuvé. Jamais autant balancé de WTF à la minute.

----------


## Raphyo

Et ta ram, tu l'as testé ?  :tired:

----------


## ShinSH

> Et ta ram, tu l'as testé ?


Ouaip, j'ai juste édité mon dernier post pour éviter de faire de l'auto bump. J'achete des nouvelles barrettes ce midi.

----------


## Raphyo

Ah, j'avais pas vu, heureux que ce soit un simple problême de ram alacon  :Emo:

----------


## Dark Fread

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce truc d'allumé  :tired: 



Je prends  :tired:

----------


## bjone

C'est un SimGay donc ?
Moué bof

----------


## Zap@n

Radiator, de quoi se griller les neuronnes. Et puis si c'est pire que The Path, c'est une performance quand même. Vais tester tiens  ::):

----------


## Dark Fread

http://www.canardpc.com/img/news/377...49722_8931.jpg

Oula, qui a fait les traductions françaises ingame par contre ?  :Gerbe:

----------

